# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  KF300 điện thoại dành cho người yêu sự bền bỉ và trẻ trung

## baloenglish.2015

Mặc dù trào lưu điện thoại mỏng đã qua nhưng LG lại muốn quay trở lại với model KF300 được thiết kế kiểu gập, thân mảnh dẻ và to bản, bàn phím rộng.
 KF300 có thân máy lớn. Ảnh: Kulichki. 



Tuy nhiên, nếu xét về độ mỏng thì Motorola Razr vẫn bỏ xa KF300. Máy của LG dày 1,6 cm trong khi Razr chỉ 1,4 cm. Điểm vượt trội của KF300 là bàn phím lớn với các phím tách biệt rõ ràng nên nhắn tin thoải mái.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Mặt trước máy là nhựa trong suốt, dưới đó là một chất liệu khác giúp vỏ máy trông sáng bóng dưới ánh đèn. Một đường kim loại màu bạc viền ở nắp trên làm nền nổi bật camera. Bên thân cũng có đường viền nữa làm cho máy khỏe khoắn hẳn dù nó màu hồng. Mặt phía sau được làm băng nhựa mềm, cầm khá thoải mái. Một điểm yếu do chất liệu nhựa tạo ra là mặt sau hơi lỏng. Bên cạnh đó, thẻ nhớ lại bố trí ở dưới pin nên không thể tháo lắp nóng. Tuy nhiên, đây là vấn đề thường gặp của các điện thoại LG, nên KF300 cũng chẳng thể nào là ngoại lệ. Ngoài ra, một số người đã dùng phàn nàn trên các diễn đàn mạng rằng nút chỉnh volume sẽ bị bong ra sau một thời gian ngắn.
Bàn phím là một điều đặc biệt cần nói của KF300. Các phím bấm lớn và các nút điều hướng rất dễ sử dụng. Ký tự trên phím to, rõ ràng. Hơn thế nữa, LG còn thiết kế những phím tắt chuyên dụng riêng biệt cho các ứng dụng mà họ cảm thấy cần thiết cho người dùng, như báo thức, sắp xếp, hình ảnh và một mục để cài đặt theo ý muốn. 
 
Mặt sau máy. Ảnh: Info-mobile.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Nói đến menu, phải công nhận rằng LG đã có rất nhiều ý tưởng sáng tạo, song vẫn còn dang dở mà KF300 là trường hợp điển hình. Trong khi bàn phím lớn, dễ sử dụng, đồng hồ hiển thị sáng và dễ nhìn, nhưng phông chữ ở menu lại “nhỏ xíu”. LG đang cố làm cho chiếc điện thoại của mình thân thiện đến mức có thể nhưng lại chưa phát huy được hết tiềm năng của mình. 
Menu của KF300 rất giống với KF320, chỉ khác ở phần sắp xếp và các ứng dụng được đặt ở các trình đơn phụ khác. Điều này là bình thường với các model của LG. Mỗi model đều có sự sắp xếp khác nhau, LG luôn ưu tiên những tính năng quan trọng nhất, nổi bật nhất, tùy vào dòng sản phẩm mà model đó hướng tới. Tuy nhiên, đó chưa chắc đã là một ý tưởng hay vì phần lớn người sử dụng thường mong muốn một form menu chuẩn mang lại cảm giác quen thuộc và dễ sử dụng, giống như Nokia, Sony Ericsson hay thậm chí là cả Samsung.

 
Bàn phím rộng với các ký tự rõ ràng. Ảnh: Info-mobile. 


Về tính năng đa phương tiện, LG KF300 được trang bị camera 2 Megapixel cùng các ứng dụng đơn giản. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể giải trí bằng phần mềm nghe nhạc hay đài FM. Tuy nhiên, do đây là chiếc điện thoại giá rẻ nên tính năng của máy cũng hạn chế. Nhà sản xuất chỉ hướng model này vào nhu cầu nghe, gọi, nhắn tin.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
mặt trước và mặt sau của em này nè:

----------


## guitarandien

dòng máy gập ghét nhất là dễ bị đứt cáp, không biết em này có vậy không nhỉ

----------


## hungvietuc1

bàn phím của em này cũng lớn, dễ sử dụng, đồng hồ hiển thị sáng và dễ nhìn,

----------


## truongson

Giá bán sao vậy, nhìn cũng ngon đấy các bác ạ

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

2tr5, đc tặng thẻ nhớ 1G nữa nhá! cái này hợp với các bậc bô lão kinh khủng ý. mua cho mama hay papa thì hết ý!

----------


## remxinhthoa

má mì của đứa bạn xài em này màu tím. hợp cực! nhìn sang lắm! bác cứ khen con này mãi, dễ dùng, chữ to nên ng già dễ đọc. đc con gái "rượu" mua cho mà.

----------


## ngothong248

hic. nhưng có vẻ dòng máy gập này chỉ có phũ nữ dùng thôi. lmàuu đen cũng hợp với nam giới, nhưng làm sao thành điện thoại đôi để tặng mama và papa được nhỉ?

----------

